

Spanish media just shot themselves in the foot – or maybe in the head - carlesfe
http://cfenollosa.com/blog/spanish-media-just-shot-themselves-in-the-foot----or-maybe-in-the-head.html

======
carlesfe
I find it interesting from an EU perspective, since the Spanish media and
government are following the path started by France a year ago [1] and more
countries could jump on the bandwagon

[1]: [http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/07/us-europe-
google-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/07/us-europe-google-
idUSBRE9160ZM20130207)

